# HD Wish List for SD Channels



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

In this poll check which one of the following SD stations you would most like to see in HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

None of the above.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

Ditto to none of the above. My vote goes for Speed in HD


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Although I voted for Sci Fi as first choice, I would love FX, Bravo, Vrs, BBC, and USA as well


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> None of the above.


My vote as well


----------



## Stephen J (Mar 26, 2006)

Didn't Bravo start out in HD, then it morphed into Universal HD.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

kckucera said:


> Although I voted for Sci Fi as first choice, I would love FX, Bravo, Vrs, BBC, and USA as well


ditto


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Stephen J said:


> Didn't Bravo start out in HD, then it morphed into Universal HD.


Good eye. What is now Universal HD used to be called Bravo HD+, one of the phantom channels DirecTV is supposed to launch is Bravo HD, but according to Bravo's website&#8230;



> *Does Bravo air any shows in High-Definition Television (HDTV) format?*
> Some Bravo programs including specials from Cirque du Soleil can be seen on Universal HD, a new high definition service from NBC Universal. This service replaced Bravo HD+ in December 2005. At the present time, there are no plans for a stand-alone HD version of Bravo.


So who knows.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Would like to see National Geo in HD... except it's available in all packages. Damn marketing! Or... National Geo (& NG-HD) as al-carte'... but we know about contracts AND networks AND all that other junk....


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

tedb3rd said:


> Would like to see National Geo in HD... except it's available in all packages. Damn marketing! Or... National Geo (& NG-HD) as al-carte'... but we know about contracts AND networks AND all that other junk....


I have it. You're not missing much. :lol:

PBS??? They've been HD before anyone. (Or, is this a different PBS?)

MTV already has a HD channel, MHD. E* just doesn't carry it.

I will add BET and DIY network (nope--they don't show any DIY shows on HGTV HD) along with SciFi, F/X, WGN, TBS, Speed, IMF, CNN, TWC, Fox News, MSNBC, CNBC, Bloomberg, BBC and Fuse.

CNBC and Bloomberg don't use any "field" reporters, unless you coun't walking a few blocks to Wall Street. Other than general cheap/laziness, I don't know why they aren't announcing HD channels.


----------



## huskerpat (Apr 20, 2007)

regular discovery in HD is what I want most.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

PBS HD is available FTA, BTW. In the event that you've got a FTA receiver that handles HD.


----------



## Dmitry (Jun 12, 2006)

None of the above, my wish #1 is The Tennis Channel.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

My first choice, and vote, was for TCM because we love the old movies and have really enjoyed seeing how the old monster flicks show on Monsters HD. Second would be USA, followed by PBS for some of the performances like Celtic Woman. I needed to be able to vote for more than one!


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

I voted SciFi, but of course the real answer is ABC/CBS/NBC/FOX.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

instead of "none of the above" - ill go "all of the above" - heck, i might even start watching more of them if they were all in hd! :lol: 

imo, the more hd, the better!


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

I voted USA because I watch more shows there than any of the others. Psych, Dead Zone and The 4400, but Battlestar Galactica looks really good in HD.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

rustamust said:


> Ditto to none of the above. My vote goes for Speed in HD


+1


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Just my 2 cents worth, but as far as I'm concerned, they could lose the Voom channels and free up more bandwidth for *all* the channels you list. I can count on 1 hand how many times I've watched anything on Voom over the past year or so. One exception might be the Monster channel....I bet a poll on that would prove the point!

Ken


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> My vote as well


Same for me.


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

+2 for SPEED


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

khearrean said:


> Just my 2 cents worth, but as far as I'm concerned, they could lose the Voom channels and free up more bandwidth for *all* the channels you list. I can count on 1 hand how many times I've watched anything on Voom over the past year or so. One exception might be the Monster channel....I bet a poll on that would prove the point!
> 
> Ken


I agree. Voom is what is making your Hd bill so high in the first place. IT was $ 9.99 till Voom came around a couple of years ago in May. Then it was $ 5.00 extra for 10 channels of Voom. So my bill was $14.99 a month. THEn they added 5 more Voom channels and the bill went up to $20.00 a month. So if we could eliminate the VOOM channels or make them ala carte , we should be able to lower the bill down to $ 10.00 a month again.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* has added more than Voom in the change from the $9.99 pack to the $20 pack. If you want to see what $9.99 will buy you, look at Hawaii. (Don't forget that HBO/Showtime are not included for $9.99/$20.)

E* charged $7.99 for just one channel - Discovery HD
Four channels (ESPN, HDNet, HDNet Movies, and TNT HD) were added to make it $9.99
Ten Voom channels were offered as an add on for $5
Then the packages combined ... $14.99 became $20 and eleven more channels have been added.
(A&E, Food, HGTV, NFL, Universal, NatGeo for AT250 subs and five more Voom.)

To expect E* to give you 11 HD channels for $10 when they were selling five for $9.99 two years ago is a dream.
The Hawaii/Alaska price of 8 channels for $9.99 is more like what you would get for $10.
(ESPN2, NFL and Universal are the added channels.)


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

none of the above, commercials in HD, who cares


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

FX - The Shield, Nip/Tuck, Resuce Me, Always Sunny....


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

projectorguru said:


> none of the above, commercials in HD, who cares


I always watch recordings and skip through the commercials on my 622 DVR. Get a DVR, and you'll never go back to a receiver again.

Paul


----------



## placeman (Jun 7, 2004)

My vote would be for:

Discovery SD simucasted on a Discover HD channel
and
History Channel HD


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

I would also like to see USA, FX and TCM in HD. Since I could choose only one in the poll, I voted for ScFi.


----------



## An-Echo-Star (Jan 8, 2007)

None of the above. E* should focus on more RSN's like NESNHD and YESHD and local HD markets. Don't bother with those channels.


----------



## JaguarJoJo (Apr 19, 2006)

The only two I care about are Golf and Big Ten Network. If these two aren't in HD on Dish by the fall, I will dump Dish and switch to DirecTV. That's $145/month out of the Dish coffers!

JoJo


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

paulcdavis said:


> I always watch recordings and skip through the commercials on my 622 DVR. Get a DVR, and you'll never go back to a receiver again.
> 
> Paul


good point, but It costs too much for me, so I didn't get one


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sci-Fi
FX
USA

Those are my top choices. I'd like to also have History channel and all Discovery channels.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

khearrean said:


> Just my 2 cents worth, but as far as I'm concerned, they could lose the Voom channels and free up more bandwidth for *all* the channels you list. I can count on 1 hand how many times I've watched anything on Voom over the past year or so. One exception might be the Monster channel....I bet a poll on that would prove the point!
> 
> Ken


I watch World Sports on Voom quite often. Then also RUSH every now and then.

RAVE is also cool from time to time.

But what I don't watch is the movie channels. Voom or not. Because the way I've been since I started collecting DVDs is that any movie that I wanna see, I would buy the DVD for it.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

projectorguru said:


> good point, but It costs too much for me, so I didn't get one


I did the dish equipment upgrade and it cost $150 but got $150 in rebates for a leased 622, so the net cost will be $0 except for the added HD charges.

Paul


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

None of the above.

Your poll is kinda bunk in my opinion. The selection is too generic to even try to appease a vast array of people.

Speed and WGN are the two most important to me and quite a few others around here. I hardly watch those channels you listed in the poll, especially MTV. I jumped off that train when (c)rap took over.

Video may have killed the radio star but shows killed MTV.

Oh yeah, Top Gear needs to be in HD!!!!!


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

AMC, TCM,WGN, TBS, the SuperStations, would all be nice, but my vote is for HD RSN's for EVERYONE, then you can had more junk like QVC-HD for all I care!


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

SpeedTV


----------

